# Umfrage: Zufriedenheit mit Lackqualität/haltbarkeit beim Nerve CF



## Stoneprophet85 (2. September 2013)

*^^^ Es geht nur um ^^^ 
Canyon Carbonrahmen!!! 
*​


Diese Umfrage richtet sich an alle Canyon Nerve CF fahrer, um herauszufinden wie es um die Lackqualität bei den Nerve CF Modellen bestellt ist.

Leider bin ich und einige andere auch, ehr unzufrieden mit der Haltbarkeit des Lackes der Nerve CF Modelle. Nach der ersten 20km Probetour hatte ich schon 2 fette Lackplatzer am Rahmen. Jetzt haben mir andere User von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet, was mich auch zu dieser Umfrage bewegt hat.

Solltet ihr auch Probleme haben, *stellt doch bitte ein Bild ein wie die "Problemzonen" bei euch aussehen*.

Sollte hingegen euer Lackverschleiß nicht mehr als üblich sein, hinterlasst auch eine kurze Mitteilung.

Zudem habe ich gerade eben mit einem Servicemitarbeiter gesprochen. Dieser meinte nichts von irgendwelchen Lackproblemen zu wissen, bot mir aber an dies im Rahmen einer Inspektion im Winter prüfen zu lassen. Sollte die Lackierung wirklich fehlerhaft sein würde der Rahmen getauscht werden.

hier noch kurz das Ergebnis meiner ersten 20 km:


----------



## dj_holgie (2. September 2013)

Habe das gleiche "Problem". 

Ich heul normalerweise nicht über jeden Kratzer rum, im Gegenteil, bin eigentlich stolz drauf, aber das Nerve scheint schon extrem schnell zu zerkratzen. Ich hatte vorher allerdings auch ein andosierten Rahmen, mir fehlt ein bisschen der Vergleich um ehrlich zu sein, aber beim Nerve muss ja schon fast das ganze Bike in Folie einpacken, das kanns ja auch nicht sein. Lade bei Gelegenheit auch noch ein paar Bilder hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Der Lackplatzer an der Hinterradverstrebung ist völlig normal, auch bei einem Alurahmen. Das ist abhängig vom Reifen und dem Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Reifen.
Bei z.B. einem Nobby Nic wurden Steine zwischen den Stollen mitgeschleppt und verursachten bei meinem Alubike Lackabschürfungen. Als ich auf den Racing Ralph umgestiegen bin, der ein eher flaches Profil hat, war alles gut, das Reifenprofil und der Reifenabstand zum Rahmen waren somit entscheidend.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (2. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Lackplatzer an der Hinterradverstrebung ist völlig normal, auch bei einem Alurahmen.



Hm dann haben die bei meinem alten Bike wohl was falsch, äh richtig gemacht. Das hatte nach 8 Jahren intensiver Nutzung nicht solche Spuren.

Normal wäre für mich ein Kratzer, da wo der Stein auftrifft, aber nicht das der Lack auf 1 cm Länge (habs gerade mit Messchieber nachgemessen) wegplatzt. Wenn das so weiter geht ist ja in 2 Jahren nichts mehr vom Lack zu sehen.
Auch der Treffer am Sitzstrebengelenk zeigt das der Lack viel zu Spröde ist oder die Grundierung vergessen wurde, oder was auch immer.
Die Bilder der Lackschäden die bei Auslieferung schon vorhanden waren habe ich mal weggelassen.

Sorry, aber wer sich "Das bese Bike der Welt" auf die Fahne schreibt muss das denke ich auch beweisen.


----------



## Mcinner (2. September 2013)

Bei mir auch nach wenigen Tagen ein ähnliches Bild. Hab die Stellen inzwischen abgeklebt.


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

Ich hatte es an dieser Stelle dann auch abgeklebt (zwar nur ein Alubike, aber das gleiche Problem). Hätte Canyon einfach 10mm mehr Platz gelassen wäre das alles kein Problem.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Lackplatzer an der Hinterradverstrebung ist völlig normal, auch bei einem Alurahmen. Das ist abhängig vom Reifen und dem Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Reifen.
> Bei z.B. einem Nobby Nic wurden Steine zwischen den Stollen mitgeschleppt und verursachten bei meinem Alubike Lackabschürfungen. Als ich auf den Racing Ralph umgestiegen bin, der ein eher flaches Profil hat, war alles gut, das Reifenprofil und der Reifenabstand zum Rahmen waren somit entscheidend.



Ich hatte den NN auch schon in Verdacht, der Wirbelt wirklich extrem viel hoch durch sein Profil. Verstehe auch nicht warum man da nicht mehr Platz gelassen hat, so passt noch nicht mal 2,4" Schlappen auf breiten Felgen. Oder man hätte halt ein anderen Reifen verbauen sollen, so ist das doof, das sich jeder direkt sein Bike zerkratzt.






Ist aber auch schön das Canyon das Unterohr eine Schutzfolie spendiert hat, noch schöner hätte ich es aber gefunden wenn man wirklich alles abgeklebt hätte, sieht nach einer halben Saison bei mir so aus:






Und sonst überall am Rahmen die üblichen Lackabplatzer...


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (2. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schön das Canyon das Unterohr eine Schutzfolie spendiert hat, noch schöner hätte ich es aber gefunden wenn man wirklich alles abgeklebt hätte, sieht nach einer halben Saison bei mir so aus:
> 
> Und sonst überall am Rahmen die üblichen Lackabplatzer...



Meine güte... genau so hatte ich mir das gedacht sieht es in einem Jahr bei mir auch aus.

Von denen die zufrieden sind Stellt doch mal von euch Bilder ein wie das so aus sieht wenn irgendwo ein Stein eingeschlagen ist. Ganz spurlos bleiben die einschläge sicher nicht. Oder ein paar Bilder von den exponierten stellen + Kilometerleistung.

@ holgie: was hast du da für ein Teil mit den Pfeilen markiert? Ist so verschwommen.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> @ holgie: was hast du da für ein Teil mit den Pfeilen markiert? Ist so verschwommen.



Das sollte nur auf den Text deuten "komplett zerkratzt". Habe nur grad Paint statt Photoshop verwendet


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (2. September 2013)

ah das erklärt einiges 

übrigens mindestens 2 der 3 bobbis die auf JA geklickt haben, fahren gar kein CF modell. Einer von denen hat heute in nem anderen Thread danach gefragt wie das mit einer Bikefinanzierung bei Canyon läuft...

Lesen leute, vorher LESEN was da steht


----------



## filiale (2. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich hatte den NN auch schon in Verdacht, der Wirbelt wirklich extrem viel hoch durch sein Profil. Verstehe auch nicht warum man da nicht mehr Platz gelassen hat, so passt noch nicht mal 2,4" Schlappen auf breiten Felgen.



Wie ich schon schrieb, genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (2. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, genau das ist das Problem.



Und das der Rahmen auch an anderen Stellen so schnell Lackabplatzer bekommt ist dann normal?


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Es geht mir ausschließlich um die Hinterradverstrebung. Die ist bei jedem verkratzt. Das wäre kein Grund für eine Reklamation.
Daß es auch an anderen Stellen abplatzt geht natürlich gar nicht, absolut einig.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Es geht mir ausschließlich um die Hinterradverstrebung. Die ist bei jedem verkratzt. Das wäre kein Grund für eine Reklamation.
> Daß es auch an anderen Stellen abplatzt geht natürlich gar nicht, absolut einig.



Die Argumentation das sie kein Grund zur Reklamation ist, WEIL sie bei jedem verkratzt ist, ist aber auch fragwürdig . Dann wurd entweder der falsche Reifen verbaut oder man hätte die Strebe abkleben sollen. Oder wenigstens den Kunden drauf hinweisen. Für mich sieht das aber so aus, als ob Canyon davon selbst nichts gewusst hat.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Bei Radon Slide ist das auch so...die Strebe ist verkratzt wenn man mit dem NN oder anderen breiten groben Stollen über Schotter fährt. Dabei ist der NN sogar serienmäßig bei manchen Modellen verbaut. Die Hersteller haben einfach nicht genügend Platz für einen breiten Reifen gelassen. Kann ich ja auch nix für.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Radon Slide ist das auch so...die Strebe ist verkratzt wenn man mit dem NN oder anderen breiten groben Stollen über Schotter fährt. Dabei ist der NN sogar serienmäßig bei manchen Modellen verbaut. Die Hersteller haben einfach nicht genügend Platz für einen breiten Reifen gelassen. Kann ich ja auch nix für.



Radon sollte jetzt aber wirklich nicht der Maßstab für Canyon sein.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Radon Slide ist das auch so...die Strebe ist verkratzt wenn man mit dem NN oder anderen breiten groben Stollen über Schotter fährt. Dabei ist der NN sogar serienmäßig bei manchen Modellen verbaut. Die Hersteller haben einfach nicht genügend Platz für einen breiten Reifen gelassen. Kann ich ja auch nix für.



Der Masstab sollte der Endkunde sein und der ist unzufrieden! Basta 

3 mal darfst du raten welcher Reifen auf dem Nerve CF ab Werk ist. 
Jetzt soll ich die Reifen weg werfen und wieder neue kaufen weil sonst der Lack die biege macht???  Ne nie im Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Ich wollte Euch nur aufzeigen daß auch andere Hersteller die Hinterbauverstrebung leider sehr eng bauen, nach Meinung vieler (auch mir) viel zu eng. Am Besten alle Rahmen reklamieren  Ist ja dann ein Fehldesign bei einigen Modellen weil es den Einsatzzweck wofür es beworben wird verfehlt.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. September 2013)

Habe eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen:



> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Nerve CF entschieden haben. Dieses Rad wurde nicht lackiert. Darum vermute ich, dass Ihr Bild von einem Nerve AL stammt. Wir bieten in unserem Service einen Smart Repair an. Bei diesem können kleinere Schönheitsfehler am Rahmen ausgebessert werden..



Musste das erstmal 2 mal lesen um zu begreifen ob das ein Scherz ist/war?! Genau lieber Canyon Service, ich mach immer die Augen zu, klick dann per Zufall auf ein Bike welches dann gekauft wird. Kann man ja schon mal verwechseln! Auch hätten die sich nur 1 Minute Zeit genommen für die Antwort und mein Kundenprofil aufgerufen hätte die sofort gesehen welches Bike ich besitze.

Und das Nerve CF ist nicht lackiert? Dann würde man doch die unlackierten Carbon Strukturen sehen??? Das ist doch definitiv lackiert oder was soll das nun.

Ich muss schon sagen, viel unprofessioneller kann man nicht antworten.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Musste das erstmal 2 mal lesen um zu begreifen ob das ein Scherz ist/war?!



LOL das ist ja fast noch besser wie bei mir. Mir wollte so ne Tussi am Telefon weiß machen das es bisher noch keine Federgabel gibt an der man die Zugstufe einstellen kann, da würde erst 2014 die erste Gabel raus kommen bei der das möglich ist...  
Das war die Auskunft nachdem sie angeblich einen Techniker befrag hat. 

Ruf einfach an und schildere dein Problem. Schick denen vorher die Bilder(hast ja schon gemacht) und bitte den jenigen am Telefon sich die Bilder anzuschauen. Sollte der jenige nichts dazu sagen können lass dir jemanden geben der es kann. Bei denen muss man hartnäckig sein dann geht das schon.

Wichtig dabei drücke nicht die 1 sondern die 3 das du mit dem Technischen Service verbunden wirst. Da sind die meisten recht Kompetent. Ich glaube ich hatte jetzt jeden von denen schon mal an der Strippe.
Vergiss auch bitte nicht dich über den miesen E-Mail Service zu beschweren, kann ja echt nicht sein.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (4. September 2013)

Ich wollte es erst bei Tutorials posten, aber die Threads sind ja alle abgeschlossen. Sonst wÃ¼sste ich nicht wo ichs einstellen soll als eigenstÃ¤ndigen Thread, sonst wirds hier zu OT. Gebt mir mal einen Tipp wo ich das Thema posten kÃ¶nnte.

Ich habe mich ca. die letzten 3,5h mit dem Verkleben der  Rahmenschutzfolie, auf meinem doch sehr empfindlichen Canyon Nerve CF  beschÃ¤ftigt und mÃ¶chte euch kurz meine Erfahrungen und Mitteilen.

*BenÃ¶tigtes Werkzeug:*



Schere
spitzes Skalpell (Teppichmesser reicht nicht, ist zu stumpf)
Latexhandschuhe (Finger sind immer Fettig auch wenn sie gewaschen sind)
Pinzette
etwas stÃ¤rkeres Papier fÃ¼r Schablonen
*Vorbereitung:*



vorhandene Lackplatzer mit Lack auffÃ¼llen wenn nÃ¶tig (fÃ¼r Carbonrahmen nur WasserlÃ¶slicher Lack)


Bike sicher positionieren (am besten im MontagestÃ¤nder)


grÃ¼ndlich reinigen


Klebestellen entfetten
 


*Ablauf:*

1. FÃ¼r die zu beklebenden Stellen Papierschablonen andertigen (sollte recht genau sein)

2.  die Schablonen auf die Folie Ã¼bertragen. Einfach die Schablone auf die  RÃ¼ckseite der Folie auflegen und mit einem Stift die RÃ¤nder abfahren. *UNBEDINGT die Schablone umdrehen* da sonst die Folie seitenverkehrt ist!

3.  FolienstÃ¼cke ausschneiden (mÃ¶glichst genau da es im geklebten Zustand  fast unmÃ¶glich ist die Folie zu schneifen. Erst ankleben und dann  schneiden geht absolut nicht!)

4. FolienstÃ¼cke trocken aufkleben.  Nass, mit wenig SpÃ¼li im Wasser geht zwar auch ist aber nur fÃ¼r recht  ebene StÃ¼cken zu empfehlen wie beispielsweise das Unterrohr. Hat den  Vorteil, dass man es noch ausrichten kann, aber demzufolge erstmal  garkeinen Klebeeffekt hat.

5. Sollte in einer Delle die Dehnung der Folie nicht ausreichen kann man sie noch mit einem FÃ¶n erwÃ¤rmen und hineinstreichen.

6. Ergebnis bewundern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (meins seht ihr unten)


*Verwendete Folie:* 3M Lackschutz Folie Scotchgard PU8591e transparent (20cm x 160cm 31â¬ inkl. Versand, ich hatte natÃ¼rlich noch einiges Ã¼brig)

- lÃ¤sst sich erstaunlich gut an Rundungen anmodelieren
- extrem zÃ¤hes Matherial (hÃ¤llt sicher mehr als nur SteinschlÃ¤ge ab)
- dehnt sich sehr gut in Vertiefungen hinein

*
Zu den Bildern:*



*Sitzstrebe:* 3 Teilig beklebt. Ein Teil links und rechts die Sitzstrebe hinunter und das dritte als letztes in der Mitte drumherum.


*Kurbel von hinten:*  2 Teilig mit ein paar Einschnitten. Es war recht Kompliziert und wÃ¤re  ohne Pinzette nicht machbar gewesen. ErklÃ¤ren kann ich es jetzt nicht  mehr.


*Kurbel von unten:* 1 Teil (hier sieht man am besten wie gut sich die Folie anpasst)
Es sind noch BlÃ¤schen zu sehen, die sollen aber in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch verschwinden.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. September 2013)

Ergebnis kann sich echt sehen lassen 

Na dann viel Spaß beim unverkratzten Trail schreddern


----------



## hoppelopel (5. September 2013)

Auch ich bin mit der Qualität des Lackes an meinen CF unzufrieden. Es  scheint als würde zwischen dem Decklack und der Grundierung keine  anständige Haftung bestehen. Ich habe jetzt gerade einmal 500 km mit dem  CF gemacht und das auch nur bei trocken Bedingungen. Man hat das  Gefühl, das jeder Steinschlag gleich zu Abplatzern führt. Das ganze  Rad mit Folie zu bekleben wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit aber bei  anderen Herstellern funktionierte es ja auch ohne Folie und der Lack  platzt nicht ab. Ich rede nicht von "normalen" Steinschlägen - die haben  die anderen auch. Und so richtig logisch ist es ja auch nicht, das sich  Canyon mit einem leichten Rahmengewicht rühmt, wenn Mann danach  haufenweise Folie aufkleben oder jeder abgeplatzte Stelle mit Lack  wieder versiegelt  muß.

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem CF:


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. September 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> Auch ich bin mit der Qualität des Lackes an meinen CF unzufrieden. Es  scheint als würde zwischen dem Decklack und der Grundierung keine  anständige Haftung bestehen.


 
   Das ja noch viel krasser als bei mir   

Sowas muss doch bei tests jemandem aufgefallen sein!?!?!?


----------



## ttdenimblue (5. September 2013)

Sämtliche Bilder mit Lackabplatzern sind in der Farbe slate. Zufall oder nicht?

Ich habe zwar auch ein CF 8.0 in slate, aber wirklich nur sehr wenige Lackabplatzer. Ich habe nach wenigen Kilometern Steinschlagschutzfolie an den kritischen Stellen angebracht und seither ist alles OK

Gruss
Andy


----------



## bajcca (5. September 2013)

Hmm, ich fahre auch das CF 8.0 in slate, zwei kleine Abplatzer habe ich auch gesehen, aber nichts Wildes. Ich war relativ viel in den Bergen unterwegs, also schon eher steinige Wege mit Steinschlagbeschussgefahr.
Am Sonntag starte ich zu einem Alpencross, mal sehen, wie es danach aussieht.
Reifen habe ich vorne Fat Albert 2,25 und hinten den Nobby 2,25.

Wann habt ihr Eure Bikes denn gekauft? Vielleicht handelt es sich um eine bestimmte Charge, die qualitativ miesen Lack hat. Meins habe ich seit November, müsste also eines der ersten sein.


----------



## hoppelopel (5. September 2013)

Ich habe mein CF 8.0 gebraucht im Juli gekauft. Nach der Rechnung des Vorbesitzers war der Kauf bei Canyon Anfang Juni. Bei den Lieferzeiten von ca. 8 Wochen würde ich auf einen Produktionszeitraum von März- April ausgehen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoppelopel (5. September 2013)

Nur der Vollständikeit halber:
Das Rad wurde vom Vorbesitzer so gut wie nicht gefahren. Der Lack war zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes absolut neuwertig.
Die Steinschläge sind auf normalen Touren im Spessart und Odenwald entstanden. Also nix Alpen oder Dolomiten. Mit Canyon habe ich auch schon Kontakt aufgegnommen. Ist aber bis jetzt noch nichts rausgekommen.

Mal `´ne kurze Nebenfrage: Habt ihr auch Spiel wie S... auf den Maviclaufrädern?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. September 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständikeit halber:
> Das Rad wurde vom Vorbesitzer so gut wie nicht gefahren. Der Lack war zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes absolut neuwertig.
> Die Steinschläge sind auf normalen Touren im Spessart und Odenwald entstanden. Also nix Alpen oder Dolomiten. Mit Canyon habe ich auch schon Kontakt aufgegnommen. Ist aber bis jetzt noch nichts rausgekommen.
> 
> ...



Hehe Steinchen die im Profiel hängen bleiben gibts überall  Ist ja nicht so das wir mit dem Rahmen am Felsen hängen geblieben sind, den Lackverlust gabs aber auf den ersten 20km....

wo hast du Spiel? Bisher merke ich nichts, bin aber auch erst 80 km gefahren


----------



## hoppelopel (5. September 2013)

Klar das es überall Steinchen gibt. Ich wollte es auch nur erwähnen, weil vielleicht manche meinen, das ich mein Rad nur im harten Gelände rannehmen. 

Mir graut aber schon vor der ersten Herbsttour. 


Zum Thema Spiel: Vorne und Hinten ist nach ca 200 km schon Spiel bei mir gewesen. Spürbar wenn du das Rad axial gegen den Rahmen drückst.
Einstellen ist bei den neuen Mavics aber nicht. Wollte nur mal hören, ob es bei allen ist.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. September 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> Einstellen ist bei den neuen Mavics aber nicht.



WAS? Man kann da das Lagerspiel nicht mehr einstellen? was ist das denn für ein Müll?

Gibts das garnicht mehr bei Steckachsen? Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt OT zu werden.

Wollt mit der Steinchenaussage nur sagen das das nicht am Fahrstiel liegt.


----------



## hoppelopel (5. September 2013)

Nach allem was ich gefunden habe nicht. Mavic hat 2013 auf Industrielager umgestellt. Da werden die Lager in den Nabenkörper eingepresst. Das Axialspiel wird - wenn ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe - über eine leicht konische Scheibe und eine Federdrahtspange eingestellt. Hält aber nicht wirklich die Spannung.
In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, das manche hergehen und die Steckachese mit Loctite am Innenring verkleben. Dafür müßte aber das Spiel auch spürbar sein, wenn man das Rad z.B. nach oben zieht. War bei mir aber nicht so. Ich habe mir Paßscheiben besorbt und den Federrahtring dadurch ersetzt. Ich bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob ich den Lagern über die kompletten Temperaturschwankungen nicht zuviel Vorspannung gegeben habe. Fakt ist aber, das das Spiel beim fahren spürbar war.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (5. September 2013)

Oh mann, wer sucht bloß solche Produkte für die Serienproduktion aus? Vor allem die Felgen sind jetzt nicht unbedingt billig. Mit meinen 150 Felgen an meinem alten hatte ich in 8 Jahren keine Probleme, ohne jemals was dran machen zu müssen.


----------



## Sauron1977 (6. September 2013)

Gerade den Thread hier entdeckt!
Bei meinem CF8.0 (ebenfalls slate) ist direkt nach der ersten Tour am Oberrohr ein Stück Lack abgeplatzt. Habe das Bike gegen einen Schilderpfosten gelehnt. Betonung auf "gelehnt", also nicht "geworfen". Dabei ist ein Stück von ca 3x3mm rausgebrochen.
Ich hatte vorher 4 Carbon-Bikes die heftige Sachen mitgemacht haben, bei denen gab es solche Probleme nicht. Mega-ärgerlich!!!  
Gibt es von Canyon tatsächlich die Aussage dass die Rahmen getauscht werden können in solchen Fällen? Jemand schon gemacht?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (6. September 2013)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Gibt es von Canyon tatsächlich die Aussage dass die Rahmen getauscht werden können in solchen Fällen?



Ich habe die Aussage bekommen, dass ich es im Winter kostenlos einschicken kann und der Lack geprüft wird. Sollte ein Fehler festgestellt werden solle der Rahmen getauscht werden. So die Aussage des Canyon Technikers.
Mehr weiß ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. September 2013)

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal Canyon dazu äußern. 

Will Canyon das jeder Kunde sein Bike jetzt abklebt? Will Canyon die Bikes mal in Koblenz überprüfen? Fragen über Fragen.

Das ist auch ein Zweck von diesem Forum. Wird aber wahrscheinlich wieder ewig dauern bis sich mal einer zu äußert, weil muss ja alles abgesprochen sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoppelopel (6. September 2013)

Ich habe das Thema beim Service von Canyon ja bereits angesprochen.
Heute habe ich eine Mail dazu bekommen. 

Originaltext: 
"Natürlich es ist ärgerlich, wenn an Ihrem hochwertigen Nerve CF Frame  Set durch Steinschlag Lackabplatzer entstehen. Wir bedauern dies. In  Abhängigkeit von Gelände und Geschwindigkeit können diese  auch häufiger  auftreten und größer ausfallen. Dies sind typische Schäden die mit der  Nutzung Ihres Nerve CF Frame Set einhergehen."

Ich habe dem Servicemitarbeiter zuvor auch schon mitgeteilt, das ich mir Carbonräder anderer Hersteller angesehen habe. Diese haben natürlich Steinschläge - aber ich habe bei keinem den Lack abplatzen sehen.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die getroffene Aussage für Canyon beschämend. Wie man an anderen Bikes und auch in der KFZ-Welt sieht, scheint es ja die Möglichkeit zu geben Carbon so zu lackieren, das nichts abplatzt.
Ich möchte einmal den Besitzer eines Edelsportwagens sehen, bei dem vorne an der Front nach einer flotten AB-Fahrt der Lack davon geflogen ist und das als "normal" ansieht.

Sorry - und ja natürlich ist es s... ärgerlich. Das "hochwertige" Teil hat ja nicht nur 2,50 gekostet.  

Und mit der hellen Grundierung sieht es halt auch gaaaanz tollll aus.
Unter der Begrifflichkeit HOCHWERTIG verstehe ich eigentlich etwas anderes.

Und überhaupt. Ich bin heute wieder 40 km gefahren und - wieder zwei neue kleine Einschläge die diese herlich hochwertige Grundierung zum Vorschein gebracht haben.


----------



## Thiel (7. September 2013)

Hallo,

welche Antwort erhofft ihr euch von Canyon dazu ?

Ich meine die Frage ernst, nicht sarkastisch und hoffe auf vernünftige Antworten.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2013)

Das Canyon die betroffenen Rahmen auf mangelnde Lackqualität überprüft.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

so Lackabplatzer würden mich wenig jucken.
Wie schaut es mit der Haltbarkeit generell aus, wenn der Lack eine statische Funktion
erfüllt ...dieser aber überall Bruchstellen hat?

hmm
ein cf käme in die die nähere Auswahl. Wenn aber unter dem Lack Lochfrass ein tritt, 
ist der Rahmen doch eher knoorke?

Und Folie extra auf kleben? soll doch der Hersteller was tun?  Extra bei einem 4.000 euro Hobel noch blöde Folien als Endkunde
aufkleben müssen....
.....ganz sicher nicht...
......was n scheixx?


( doch ein skeen Radon nehmen ? ( Tendenz zu einem guten Marathon-Fahrrad)  da kommt man in etwa auf das gleiche Gewicht? )
Der Alu Skeen 9.0 m. Sid hält sicher > 10 Jahre oder länger?  




ps. das CF ist wohl eher was für gesponserte Fahrer, die das Zeug f. lau hinter her geworfen erhalten. Für Hobby-/Waldautobahn-Rennfahrer....sicher die falsche Investition. 

Danke an den TE f. d. Tip mit den Lackplatzern. Spare mir somit rd. 1001,-- euro. 
es wird wohl ein Marathon-Fahrrad von Radon?     http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Skeen-9-0_id_25140_.htm 

Thema CF kann man wohl begraben?


----------



## dj_holgie (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> #
> Thema CF kann man wohl begraben?



Naja das Nerve CF ist das geilste Bike was ich jemals geritten bin. So ein überragendes Fahrwerk gibt es wirklich selten. Geht hoch genauso gut wie bergab.

Klar, das mit dem Lack nervt ist jetzt aber eher nur ein Schönheitsfehler, meckern auf hohem Niveau. Muss ja mal gesagt werden. Behaupte mal eins der besten AM Bikes die man im 26" Markt noch bekommen kann.


----------



## hoppelopel (8. September 2013)

Tja -da hat jeder wahrscheinlich seine eigne Meinung.
Das Rad fährt sich wirklich nicht schlecht. Es hat aber auch seinen Preis.
Was aber trotz allem bleibt, ist der fade Beigeschmack nach jeder Fahrt das Rad putzen zu müssen, die neuen Stellen zu suchen und dann, wenn sie durchgeschlagen sind mit Lack zu versiegeln. Dieser tolle Hinweis - also das mit dem versiegeln - kam ürigens auch von dem Servicemitarbeiter. Ich finde auch nicht, das man sich als Endverbraucher alles gefallen lassen sollte. Ich denke nach wie vor, das der Lack schlecht ist und das dies einem den Gesamteindruck des Bikes vermiest.
Keine Ahnung ob der Rahmen einen Schaden davonträgt, wenn man die Lackabplatzer nicht mit einem Lack verschließt und ob dann ein üblicher Klarlack wiederum nicht auch einen Schaden verursachen kann. Auf den Rahmen gibt Canyon zwar sechs Jahre Garantie - leider aber nur für den Erstbesitzer.
Ich finde Canyon sollte der Sache mit den Abplatzern auf den Grund gehen und nicht so tun als wären das normale Gebrauchsspuren. 
Vorranging ist es der Hinterbau der betroffen ist. Wäre für Canyon auch kein Beinbruch diesen bei den betroffenen Bikes gegen einen anständig lackierten zu tauschen. Nochmal - es scheint auch Räder zugeben, die mit Steinschlägen nicht diese Probleme haben. 
Im Ürigen verhält es sich bei mir persönlich so, das ich - wenn ich schon mehr für ein Produkt ausgebe - auch eine bessere Qualität erwarte.
Ist bei einem Auto ja auch so- oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneprophet85 (8. September 2013)

ich hätts nicht besser schreiben können!


----------



## dj_holgie (12. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand was offizielles von Canyon nun dazu gehört? Wenns bloss mal einfach ein offizielles Statment dazu geben würde, anstatt sich immer wegzuducken und versuchen wollen die Sache auszusitzen. Erinnert mich ja schon fast an Fr. Merkel


----------



## dj_holgie (16. September 2013)

Nach einem Bike Wochenende vorhin beim Bike putzen wieder 3 neue Lackabplatzer entdeckt. Juhu! 

Einer davon ist echt ziemlich tief, das sieht aus als ob er bis zum Carbon durch ist, so langsam hÃ¶rt der SpaÃ echt auf! (Obwohl ich schon 15â¬ fÃ¼r Folie ausgegeben habe und die kritischen Stellen schon abgeklebt sind). Der sieht in echt noch bÃ¶ser aus.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (17. September 2013)

meine güte. Wo ist das am Bike? Sicher das dieser Platzer von nem Steinschlag kommt?

Übrigens ist man bei Canyon zu dem Schluss gekommen das mit dem Lack meines Bikes alles in Ordnung sei und das auch am Lack nichts verändert wurde, seit anfang an.
Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn sie das zugegeben hätten...


----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2013)

Das ist die linke Kettenstrebe, also die nicht Antriebsseite. Ich fahr das Bike ganz normal, weder hatte ich einen Sturz noch mache ich irgendwelche Sprünge oder sonstwas, also muss das wohl ein Steinschlag gewesen sein.. Wenns so weitergeht kann man den Rahmen nach der 2. Saison wegschmeißen. :-/


----------



## hoppelopel (17. September 2013)

Interresant finde ich an solchen Umfragen den Spielraum zwischen einem guten oder schlechtem Ergebis.
Ich habe z.b. auf der Seite von einem Teilnehmer, welcher seinen Lack mit "gut" gevotet hat, ein Bild von seinem CF 8.0 gesehen. Das wäre für mich schon schlecht ! Aber da ich den Einsatz seines Rades nicht kenne, möchte ich dazu nicht weiter eingehen. Schade finde ich, das alle die, welche den Lack als i.O. bezeichen, nicht einmal ein Bild eingestellt haben. Damit fehlt halt einfach die Vergleichbarkeit. Das momentane Ergebnis ist für Canyon ja nicht so schlecht !! (Wenn alle ehrlich waren)
Nun ja, bei mir sieht es auf jeden Fall so aus, das ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht für ein CF plädieren werde. Bei meinem letzten Bike (CUBE AMS 100) haben immerhin 5 Leute danach auch ein AMS gekauft. Das war zwar noch pulverbeschichtet hat aber nach 20500km nicht so sche... ausgesehen wie mein CF nach 750 km.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (17. September 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> Interresant finde ich an solchen Umfragen den Spielraum zwischen einem guten oder schlechtem Ergebis.
> Ich habe z.b. auf der Seite von einem Teilnehmer, welcher seinen Lack mit "gut" gevotet hat, ein Bild von seinem CF 8.0 gesehen. Das wäre für mich schon schlecht ! Aber da ich den Einsatz seines Rades nicht kenne, möchte ich dazu nicht weiter eingehen. Schade finde ich, das alle die, welche den Lack als i.O. bezeichen, nicht einmal ein Bild eingestellt haben. Damit fehlt halt einfach die Vergleichbarkeit. Das momentane Ergebnis ist für Canyon ja nicht so schlecht !! (Wenn alle ehrlich waren)
> Nun ja, bei mir sieht es auf jeden Fall so aus, das ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht für ein CF plädieren werde. Bei meinem letzten Bike (CUBE AMS 100) haben immerhin 5 Leute danach auch ein AMS gekauft. Das war zwar noch pulverbeschichtet hat aber nach 20500km nicht so sche... ausgesehen wie mein CF nach 750 km.



Ja sehe ich ganz genauso. Vor allem weil die der Meinung sind "ist ganz normaler Verschleiß" Mein alter Rahmen war auch lackiert und da waren nur minimale Platzer am Unterrohr.

Wenn man sich mal die anschaut die mit ja gestimmt haben, hat die hälfte sicher kein CF. Wär echt super gewesen wenn es wenigstens einen gegeben hätte, der zufrieden ist, der Bilder eingestellt hätte.


----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2013)

Wenn das normaler VerschleiÃ ist dann hÃ¤lt also ein 4500â¬ Bike nur 1-2 Saisons?! 

Wie passt das dann zusammen mit 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie, 2 Jahre GewÃ¤hrleistung auf den Lack und dutzende QualitÃ¤tsversprechen von Canyon? 

In jedem Video sieht man die ausgeprÃ¤gte QualitÃ¤tskontrolle bei Canyon. Es kann doch nicht sein das ein andosierter Alu Rahmen fÃ¼r noch nicht mal die HÃ¤lfte des Geldes lÃ¤nger hÃ¤lt als die absoluten Top Modelle von Canyon. Da fÃ¼hlt man sich als Kunde schon verarscht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2013)

Während der ersten sechs Monate liegt die Gewährleistungs-Beweislast beim Verkäufer.

Nur, muss man da als Kunde halt dann auch richtig "ran", wenn die Entgegnungen des Verkäufers unzureichend erscheinen. Es zählt schlicht der Einzelfall und nicht die Umfrage  bzw. wofür man bereit ist, seinen Rechtsschutz einzusetzen, wofür nicht...bitte das nicht explizit auf Canyon verstehen, solcherlei o.ä. gelagerte Probleme gibt es bei anderen Anbietern sicherlich auch.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (17. September 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Wenn das normaler Verschleiß ist dann hält also ein 4500 Bike nur 1-2 Saisons?!
> 
> Wie passt das dann zusammen mit 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie, 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf den Lack und dutzende Qualitätsversprechen von Canyon?
> 
> In jedem Video sieht man die ausgeprägte Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon. Es kann doch nicht sein das ein andosierter Alu Rahmen für noch nicht mal die Hälfte des Geldes länger hält als die absoluten Top Modelle von Canyon. Da fühlt man sich als Kunde schon verarscht.



Stell doch Canyon mal diese Frage. Da wär ich ja auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich hoffe ja das ich mit dem Race Blue Rahmen nicht so ein pech haben werde. Dieses mal kommt auch gleich Folie drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Stell doch Canyon mal diese Frage. Da wär ich ja auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich hoffe ja das ich mit dem Race Blue Rahmen nicht so ein pech haben werde. Dieses mal kommt auch gleich Folie drauf.



Ich rufe morgen bei Canyon mal an. Mit mir kann man ja schon reden, ich sehe der Sache relativ entlassen entgegen: Entweder Canyon einigt sich mit mir in irgendeiner Form oder es war das letzte Radel was ich bei Canyon gekauft habe und die letzte Empfehlung die ich für Canyon ausgesprochen habe. Wenn ich mir anschaue wieviel Räder ich die letzten Jahre bei Canyon gekauft und wieviel Kollegen im Verein Canyon fahren (nicht zuletzt durch meine Empfehlung) wäre das eher für Canyon schlechter als für mich.. Mal schauen, obs Canyon noch nötig hat auf Kunden einzugehen, oder ob sie schon so abgehoben sind wie manch anderer Hersteller mit großen Namen (wo Canyon ja noch nicht ganz angekommen ist).

Dazu muss ich aber fairerweise noch sagen das ich bisher immer nur positive Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service gemacht habe.


----------



## hoppelopel (18. September 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Stell doch Canyon mal diese Frage. Da wär ich ja auf die Antwort gespannt. Ich hoffe ja das ich mit dem Race Blue Rahmen nicht so ein pech haben werde. Dieses mal kommt auch gleich Folie drauf.



Sag mal Stoneprophet85 - war auf deinen Bildern nicht die Farbe Slate zusehen. Wieso sprichst du denn jetzt von Race Blue ?? 
Neuer Rahmen ??????????????????????????????
Hat Canyon bei dir eingelenkt obwohl sie deinen Lack als i.O. erachtet haben?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (18. September 2013)

Ne komplett anderes Bike aus dem Outlet, da zusätzlich die Bremse nicht in Ordnung war und die Gabel auch nicht. Da haben sie gesagt sie können es mir auch komplett tauschen gegen das aus dem Outlet. Haben mir auch angeboten mir mein Geld zurück zu geben, da ich noch innerhalb der 30 Tage war.


----------



## hoppelopel (18. September 2013)

Na da hast du aber richtig Glück gehabt. Immerhin hat ja keiner Bilder in der Farbe Race Blue eingestellt.
Was war denn an der Gabel und der Bremse nicht i.O. War doch ein 8.0 er- oder?


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (18. September 2013)

Ja ist ein 8.0 mir scheint aber auch dass die meisten Slate haben und fast keiner Race Blue

zum Gabelproblem schau dir einfach die Videos an und überflieg mal meine Beiträge.

An der hinteren Elixir 5 hat der Bremshebel schon angefangen zu hakeln beim los lassen, so fing das bei meiner alten Juicy 7 auch an als sich im inneren am Kolben ein O Ring aufgelöst hat.


----------



## hoppelopel (18. September 2013)

Die Gabel läuft bei mir - na ja sagen wir mal - normal. Aber auch ich bin im Ansprechverhalten von meiner alten Reba etwas anderes gewohnt gewesen. Da hat man mit dem Dualair einfach die Abstimmung schön fein einstellen können. Ich fahre die Fox halt immer auf Decent und habe wenig Luft drin. Dann gehts. Ich finde aber auch das Fox etwas überbewertet wird.
Bei den Bremsen wären mir ehrlich gesagt die XT auch lieber. Ich finde an einem Bike dieser Preisklasse sollte eine Druckpunkteinstellung drin sein. Der Lehrweg am Hebel und dann die recht harte Verzögerung haben mich das Rad schon einigemale überbremsen lassen. Aber vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja noch daran.


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (18. September 2013)

hoppelopel schrieb:


> Dann gehts. Ich finde aber auch das Fox etwas überbewertet wird.
> 
> 
> Bei den Bremsen wären mir ehrlich gesagt die XT auch lieber. Ich finde an einem Bike dieser Preisklasse sollte eine Druckpunkteinstellung drin sein.



Auf jeden fall wird Fox überbewertet. Ich würde viel lieber einen anderen Hersteller haben, weil ich keine lust auf Fox Mondpreise habe.

Bei den Bremsen kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen. Das war auch der Punkt der mir von anfang an bei dem Bike nicht gefallen hat. Das habe ich denen auch am Telefon so gesagt, dass es mir völlig unklar ist wie man an ein Solches Bike eine solche Bremse verbauen kann, zumal die XT kaum teurer ist. Das im Moment nichts über die Schimanobremsen geht müssen die doch auch mit bekommen haben.


----------



## dj_holgie (23. September 2013)

Habe letzten Mittwoch mein Bike zur Überprüfung durch Qualitätssicherung abgegeben. Da wurde mir gesagt, dass direkt am nächsten Tag (Donnerstag) jemand drüber schauen wird (aus der Qualitätssicherung) und sich dann bei mir meldet. 3 mal dürft Ihr Raten: Jap, bis heute noch keine Antwort. Heute telefonisch mal nachgehakt, da wurde mir versprochen das sich drum gekümmert wird und ich im Verlauf des Tages ein Rückruf bekomme. Pustekuchen! Bis jetzt kein Rückruf. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man mit mir ehrlich umgeht und direkt sagt "das dauert schon 2 Wochen", aber diese ständige Verarsche ist an Unprofessionalität echt nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Ich arbeite auch im Außendienst mit Kunden zusammen, wenn ich so mit denen umgehen würde dann wär ich mein Job schon 10 mal los.


----------



## hoppelopel (23. September 2013)

Ich finde es nach wie vor äußerts interessant, das dieses Thema im Canyon Forum diskutiert wird und sich von Canyon nicht einmal jemand eingemischt hat.
Immerhin steht oben auf der Seite - Zitat "Forum des Bike-Herstellers Canyon. Es wird vom Canyon Support-Team betreut".
Ich bin wirklich einmal gespannt was dj_holgie für ein Statement bekommt. Irgendwann dann in ein paar Tagen - Wochen - Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (24. September 2013)

Habe heute wieder mal bei Canyon angerufen. Und siehe da: Sie sind mit der Prüfung fertig und hatten auch vor gehabt mich demnächst (irgendwann) mal zu informieren. Laut Canyon ist das ganz normale Abnutzung und man kann auf keinerlei Kulanz hoffen / erwarten.

Jeder kann nun seine Schlüsse ziehen und sie für sein nächsten Bike Kauf einfließen lassen, ich lad die Tage nochmal ein paar Bilder hoch, ob das normale Abnutzung bezweifle ich sehr, zumal das nicht mein erstes Carbon Bike ist und die anderen nicht mal nach Jahren so aussahen. 

Muss über das alles nochmal drüber nachdenken was meine nächsten Schritte sind.


----------



## Thiel (24. September 2013)

Wer hätte es nicht gedacht.
Kein Hersteller ruft Rahmen zurück, wenn es nicht gerade um zB brechende Steuerohre geht (siehe Ghost DH)
Also richtig gefährliche und ggf. fahrlässige Sachen.


----------



## hoppelopel (24. September 2013)

Im Leben ist das nicht normal. Vielleicht sollte Canyon mal über den Tellerrand schauen. Ich bin heute mit einem Kollegen gefahren, welcher ein Scott Spark fährt. O.k. Der Hinterbau ist aus Al aber der Hauptrahmen aus Carbon. Der hat auch keine vergleichbaren Abplatzer - und das geile ist - der hat nicht mal eine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr. Ich finde das Verhalten von Canyon lächerlich. Selbst wenn das bei diesen Modellen normal sein soll, wäre ich - wenn ich das vorher gewußt hätte - niemals nie an einem Canyon hängen geblieben. Hallo !!! Ich habe ja nur die "billige" Version vom CF aber ich glaube nicht das ein LTD einen anderen Rahmen verbaut hat. Da reden wir von 4500 Euronen. DAS IST LÄCHERLICH.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. September 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wer hätte es nicht gedacht.
> Kein Hersteller ruft Rahmen zurück, wenn es nicht gerade um zB brechende Steuerohre geht (siehe Ghost DH)
> Also richtig gefährliche und ggf. fahrlässige Sachen.



Darum gings mir ja auch gar nicht, mit irgendeinem entgegenkommen oder Lösung wär ich auch schon zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Basti2T (25. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich verfolge den Thread jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und kann es ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, dass bei solch ersichtlichen LackmÃ¤ngeln seitens Canyon von einer "normalen Abnutzung" gesprochen wird. Ich kenne nur die Bilder und habe es noch nicht in real gesehen, aber da sich die Aussagen hÃ¤ufen muss ich ja davon ausgehen das es alles keine EinzelfÃ¤lle sind. Zumal wenn man zusÃ¤tzlich betrachtet, dass sich hier im Forum vielleicht nur ein kleiner Teil der Nerve CF Fahrer befindet und aktiv an der Umfrage teilnimmt.

Unter einem entsprechendem QualitÃ¤tsmanagement verstehe ich wirklich etwas anderes und gerade al Kundenfreundlich kann man solche Verhaltweisen/Ansichten nicht bezeichnen. Im Sinne der Kundenbindung sollte sich Canyon wirklich Gedanken machen und dazu gehÃ¶rt in erster Linie eine vernÃ¼nftige Ansicht bei der Kulanz. Ich fÃ¼r mich selber komme in Anbetracht dieses Threads sehr stark ins grÃ¼beln ob meine nÃ¤chstes Rad nun wirklich ein Canyon wird. Die Kaufabsicht liegt zwar beim neuen "Lux CF" allerdings habe ich dabei schwere Bauchschmerzen wenn man hier von solchen Lackproblemen hÃ¶rt. Ich kaufe mir kein neues Rad, was wohlgemerkt ca. um die 4000,-â¬ kostet, welches nach ein paar Ausfahrten wie misshanldet (sry) ausschaut. Kurzum: wenn von solchen Lackproblemen bei allen Carbonmodellen auszugehen ist, dann fÃ¤llt meine persÃ¶nliche Entscheidung klar gegen Canyon aus.

Allen betroffenen: super Ã¤rgerlich das gesamte Problem, aber einfach hartnÃ¤ckig sein und weiter dran bleiben...
BTW: gibt es denn Erfahrungen mit der LackqualitÃ¤t bei anderen Carbonrahmen (z. B. CF SLX etc.) oder lassen sich die Probleme nur auf das Nerve CF reduzieren.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (25. September 2013)

Basti2T schrieb:


> BTW: gibt es denn Erfahrungen mit der Lackqualität bei anderen Carbonrahmen (z. B. CF SLX etc.) oder lassen sich die Probleme nur auf das Nerve CF reduzieren.



Ja das würde mich auch sehr interessieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Basti2T schrieb:


> BTW: gibt es denn Erfahrungen mit der LackqualitÃ¤t bei anderen Carbonrahmen (z. B. CF SLX etc.) oder lassen sich die Probleme nur auf das Nerve CF reduzieren.



Ich bin das CF SLX ja auch schon ausgiebig gefahren (inklusive Transalp) und da gabs Ã¼berhaupt keine Probleme mit Lackabplatzern.. Nicht mal ansatzweise! Und das GelÃ¤nde war in den Alpen sogar hÃ¤rter.

Ich finds auch sehr schade das Canyon seine Kunden nicht ernst nimmt. Es sind zwar nur optische MÃ¤ngel, aber eben trotzdem MÃ¤ngel. Bei einem Bike fÃ¼r 4,5000â¬ will ich auch keine optischen MÃ¤ngel. Ich habe ja heute mein Bike bei Canyon abgeholt, einen neuen Rahmen hÃ¤tte es fÃ¼r den Preis von Crash Replacement gegeben, ala 1200â¬. Das war mir aber viel zu heftig, fÃ¼r ein 4,500â¬ Bike ein Jahr spÃ¤ter direkt nochmal 1,200â¬ draufzuzahlen. Ich werde jetzt alle Schutzfolie entfernen (die ich selbst angebracht habe) und das Bike schonungslos so fahren wie Canyon es ausgeliefert hat. Mal schauen, ob es wirklich nur optische MÃ¤ngel sind oder ob es das Bike mitmacht.

Ich war ebenfalls auch sehr am Lux CF interessiert, hinter dem Kauf steht jetzt allerdings auch ein groÃes Fragezeichen. Allerdings soll die LackqualitÃ¤t bei z.B. Radon noch schlechter sein, wenn man den Test glauben darf. Ich hÃ¤tte mich schon gefreut wenn Canyon mir wenigstens den kleinen Finger gereicht hÃ¤tte, wenn schon nicht die ganze Hand. K.a. wieviel Bikes man bei Canyon kaufen muss um da ernst genommen zu werden.


----------



## hoppelopel (8. Oktober 2013)

Was mich einmal interresieren würde ist, ob alle jene welche kürzlich abgestimmten auch die Farbe slate haben oder ob auch Räder mit der Farbe race blue betroffen sind?
Hat irgend jemand in diesem thread eigentlich schon einmal versucht die Lackabplatzer mit einem farblich passendem Lack auszubessern? Wenn ja würde mich einmal die Farbbezeichnung interresieren. Meine Anfrage bei Canyon bezüglich der Farbe (slate) wurde - wen wunderts - gar nicht erst beantwortet.
Im Übrigen hat ein Kollege mir heute gesteckt, das in der neuen Bike wohl ein Test des neuen Nerve AL sein muß. (Ich habe diesen aber nicht selber gelesen) Erstklassig fand ich, das auch am Alutestbike Lackprobleme augetreten sind. "Ausrede" von Canyon war, das es sich um Vorserienrahmen gehandelt habe. Ja ja  - da scheint es wohl kein normaler Verschleiß zu sein. Vielleicht haben ja alle hier betroffenen auch einen Prototyp 
Mein "Prototyp" hat mittlerweile 1000km runter und ich war am WE in den Bergen unterwegs. Fazit: Die (leider nur) 80 km gefahrenen Schotterpisten haben meinem "Prototyp" saumäßig zugesetzt. Ich habe mir schon überlegt, das Rad überhaupt nicht mehr zu putzen. 1. Dreck konserviert 2. Ich sehe die Einschläge nicht mehr und 3. ich bekomme auch kein Wasser mehr in die "tollen" Mavicfelgen.(kein Witz -hatte ich in beiden Felgen und nicht gerade wenig)


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (8. Oktober 2013)

Mir wurde gesagt, den Lack bekommt man in deutschland nicht und nachzumischen ist er hier auch nicht da sie am Produktionsort, der Rahmen, in Asien, andere Farbsandards haben als in Europa.

Jaja Vorserienrahmen werden auch immer mit schlechtem/anderem Lack Lackiert als die Serienräder... 

Ich habe ja schon mehrere Leute angeschrieben die Race Blue haben und bisher hat keiner von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet.

Ich würde mir einen mattschwarzen Wasserbasislack besorgen und die Stellen ausbessern. Ist immer noch besser als hellgraue Grundierung. Wenn du das gemacht hast alles mit Lackschutzfolie abkleben, dann sollte Ruhe sein.
Ich habe noch den Tipp bekommen, dass vielleicht ein Smart repair Center die Auto Lacke ausbessern dir einen ähnlichen Lack mischen können, womit du dann ausbessern kannst. Autolacke sind auch auf Wasserbasis. Wird warscheinlich etwas teurer dann.


----------



## Micki (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn dann alles abgeklebt ist wiegt der Carbonrahmen so viel wie Alu ð


----------



## hoppelopel (8. Oktober 2013)

Meine Rede. Wenn es für die Zukunft Standart ist eine besch.... Lackierung zu Gunsten des Gewichts zu akzeptieren um dem Käufer weiterhin für jedes Gramm Gewichtseinsparung ein paar Euros mehr aus der Tasche zu ziehen, dann könnte diese Praxis bald ein Schuß nach hinten werden. Immer daran denken was mit Opel geschah als zu sehr am falschen Ende gespart wurde.


----------



## simdiem (8. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Wenn dann alles abgeklebt ist wiegt der Carbonrahmen so viel wie Alu ð


Kompletter Rahmen abkleben sind ca 70 gr. Das sollte wohl zu verschmerzen sein.


----------



## hoppelopel (8. Oktober 2013)

Im Übrigen könnte man meinen, das in Asien nicht nur anderer Farbstandart als in Europa existieren. Ich finde es nach wie vor auffällig, das es den Hinterbau mehr erwischt als den Hauptrahmen. Mag sein, das dieser mehr unter Beschuss steht - vielleicht ist aber gerade am Hinterbau aufgrund der flexiblen Hinterbaustreben etwas am Lack geändert worden. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das hier eine anderen Grundierung eingesetzt wurde um ein Reißen des Lackes zu verhindern. Möglicherweise hält auf dieser Grundierung der Decklack nicht richtig. Echt - ich habe am Sitzrohr selbst kaum Schäden aber auf der Verstrebung um das Hauptlager ( von oben auf das Rad gesehen) ist ein Einschlag neben dem anderen zu sehen. Klar - wahrscheinlich prallt ein aufgeschleuderter Stein erst sanft gegen das Sitzrohr um dann mit voller Wucht nach unten auf diese Verstrebung zu schlagen. Somit wünsche ich jetzt schon allen Lux und Nerve CF-Fahrern der Zukunft viel Spaß. Ich fände es nach wie vor interresant einmal ein Statment von einem der Fahren eines race blue Modells zu den Problemen mit dem Lack zu höhren. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das ihr eure Räder anders im Gelände bewegt.


----------



## hoppelopel (9. Oktober 2013)

@_simdiem_
Ich finde die realtiv genau Angabe des Gewichts der Klebefolie interresant. Hast du deinen Rahmen denn voll verklebt? Also wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich keine Lust mir ein Rad zu kaufen an dem ich dann noch stundenlang Folie aufkleben muß. Ich glaube auch nicht dies an einem anderen Carbonrad bisher so gesehen zu haben. Es geht letztlich nicht darum wie ich mit einem Hosenträger das vorhandene noch erhalte. Da könnte ich genauso sagen - Hallo Canyon spendiert doch eurem Rahmen ab Werk einfach 70 gramm mehr und setzt einfach auf den Lack noch einen drauf.
Ehrlich - es geht doch hier nicht darum irgendwelche Lösungen zur Vermeidung weitere Schäden zu benennen, sondern eventuell bei diesem "canyon support" einmal anzuklingeln.


----------



## Henning W (9. Oktober 2013)

Das Thema Lieferschwierigkeiten und Lack gabs doch schon einmal im Jahr 2009. Anscheinend hat der Lieferant die "Lackieranlage" zum Laufen gebracht, aber ......

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/canyon-erklaert-lieferschwierigkeiten/a2343.html


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (9. Oktober 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Kompletter Rahmen abkleben sind ca 70 gr. Das sollte wohl zu verschmerzen sein.



Jup bei 70g hast du aber keinen mm ausgelassen oder? Kommt aber hin würde ich sagen.




hoppelopel schrieb:


> @_simdiem_
> Ich finde die realtiv genau Angabe des Gewichts der Klebefolie interresant. Hast du deinen Rahmen denn voll verklebt?



Bei meiner Folie wiegt der m² 412g, gekauft hatte ich 160cmx20cm= 0,32m² = 132g,
 davon habe ich ein kappes drittel (/3 = 43g) gebraucht, minus ca. 30% Veschnitt  = 28g. Danach sieht das dann so aus.
Ich denke das ist gewichtstechnisch zu verschmerzen und sollte 95% der von Steinschlägen gefärdeten Stellen abdecken.



hoppelopel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich keine Lust mir ein Rad zu kaufen an dem ich dann noch stundenlang Folie aufkleben muß. Ich glaube auch nicht dies an einem anderen Carbonrad bisher so gesehen zu haben. Es geht letztlich nicht darum wie ich mit einem Hosenträger das vorhandene noch erhalte.



Dies ist die andere Seite der Medallie.



hoppelopel schrieb:


> Da könnte ich genauso sagen - Hallo Canyon spendiert doch eurem Rahmen ab Werk einfach 70 gramm mehr und setzt einfach auf den Lack noch einen drauf.



Schön wärs! Hätte ich auch gern. Die 70g, oder lass es 100g sein, wären mir völlig egal wenn es ein Sorgloslack wäre.

Ich habe den Canyon Support auch schon gefragt warum nicht ab Werk mehr Schutzfolie geklebt wird. Antwort: "Dies gefällt vielen Kunden nicht, daher keine Folie" Aha? Ich glaube nicht dass auch nur einer danach gefragt wurde, zumal man die Folie fast garnicht sieht.

Ohne mich da zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen, glaube ich, dass die meisten Leute meiner Ansicht währen, wenn sie zwischen abplatzendem Lack und Lackschutzfolie oder anderer Decklack etc. wählen könnten.



hoppelopel schrieb:


> Ehrlich - es geht doch hier nicht darum irgendwelche Lösungen zur Vermeidung weitere Schäden zu benennen, sondern eventuell bei diesem "canyon support" einmal anzuklingeln.



Dafür wäre es super wenn du mal die Canyon "Support" User mstaab_canyon und Canyon_Verkauf mal anschreiben würdest, auch wenn sie so einen Thread normalerweise von allein bemerken sollten. Vielleicht muss man sie hier einfach mal mit der Nase drauf drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoneprophet85 (9. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Das Thema Lieferschwierigkeiten und Lack gabs doch schon einmal im Jahr 2009. Anscheinend hat der Lieferant die "Lackieranlage" zum Laufen gebracht, aber ......
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/canyon-erklaert-lieferschwierigkeiten/a2343.html




Ich sehe das Problem nicht bei der Lackierarbeit, sondern bei der auswahl des Lackes ansich. Die Lackeigenschaften passen einfach nicht zu einem MTB. In der Automobielindustirie müssen die Lacke noch wesentlich mehr aushalten, inklusive wesentlich höherer Beschussgeschwindigkeiten durch Steine. Autolacke sind genauso auf Wasserbasis.

Gibts hier nicht einen gelernten Lackierer der sich mal zu dem Thema äußern könnte?


----------



## Henning W (9. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem nicht bei der Lackierarbeit, sondern bei der auswahl des Lackes ansich. Die Lackeigenschaften passen einfach nicht zu einem MTB. In der Automobielindustirie müssen die Lacke noch wesentlich mehr aushalten, inklusive wesentlich höherer Beschussgeschwindigkeiten durch Steine. Autolacke sind genauso auf Wasserbasis.
> 
> Gibts hier nicht einen gelernten Lackierer der sich mal zu dem Thema äußern könnte?



Die Auswahl des Lackes halte ich nicht für das größte Problem, sondern die Verarbeitung. 
Grundierung, Basislack, Decklack usw. müssen "bei bestimmter" Temperatur in "bestimmter Temperatur" verarbeitet werden (Lagerung/Zuführung etc.). Das ist die Prozesstechnik und die ist entscheidend. Was glaubst Du, warum die Automobilhersteller Multi-Millionen Euro Lackieranlagen installieren (und ich bin vom Fach ).


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (9. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> und ich bin vom Fach .



Hey cool! Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen würdest.

Ist dieses Schadensbild nun ehr als normal einzustufen oder ist das ehr ein pathologisches Erscheinungsbild, weil irgendwer, irgendwo, irgendwie, mist gebaut hat.

Ich wollte hier nicht mit Halbwissen glänzen da ich von modernen Lacken sehr wenig Ahnung habe.

Hast du vielleicht einen Tipp für mich wo ich mir ein paar Infos holen könnte , wie sowas abläuft, oder ist das zu aufwändig. Im grundegenommen interessiert mich das schon sehr.


----------



## Henning W (9. Oktober 2013)

Stoneprophet85 schrieb:


> Hey cool! Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen würdest.
> 
> Ist dieses Schadensbild nun ehr als normal einzustufen oder ist das ehr ein pathologisches Erscheinungsbild, weil irgendwer, irgendwo, irgendwie, mist gebaut hat.
> 
> ...



Ich kann Dir da keine Tipp's geben weil ich nicht weiß was Canyon da spezifziert hat und ich den Prozess auch nicht kenne. Im Automotive Bereich werden in der Regel Stahlkarossen lackiert. Schau mal auf den Seiten von z.B. Dürr http://www.durr.com/de/produktangebot/ und Eisenmann http://www.eisenmann.com/de.html .

Lackierung von CFK gibts im Serienfahrzeugbau eher weniger. Der einzige Autohersteller der Carbon in Serie verarbeitet kommt aus Bayern, der Rest ist GFK (Boote/Rotorblätter Windenergieanlagen, etc.).
Die Lackierung erfolgt normalerweise mit einem Gelcoat. Hierzu kannst Du mal Gooogeln. Der Gelcoat ist ein Polyesterharz und geht mit dem Substrat eine Verbindung ein, was zu extrem wiederstandsfähigen Schutzschichten führt. 

Das Schadensbild wie z.B. in Post #23  gezeigt is definitiv nicht i.O. !


----------



## Stoneprophet85 (9. Oktober 2013)

hehe, ok, zu kompliziert ^^^

Von Gelcoat hatte ich noch nichts gehört. Klingt aber sehr interessant.

Fest steht für mich trotzdem dass etwas nicht stimmt, egal wer da jetzt schuld ist. Ich weiß nur, ich war es nicht, denn mit meinem Geld war alles in Ordnung, welches über den Ladentisch gewandert ist.


----------



## hoppelopel (9. Oktober 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Das Schadensbild wie z.B. in Post #23  gezeigt is definitiv nicht i.O. !


Das waren genau die Bilder die ich auch an Canyon geschickt habe.
Canyon hingegen hat diese Macken aber als normalen Verschleiß deklariert.  Das genau ist ja das Dilemma. Wenn jemand nicht sehen will das diese Schäden nicht normal sind, dann kommst du bei Canyon nicht richtig weiter. Im Übrigen war da das Rad noch ziemlich neu. Ganz so große sind zwar nicht mehr dazugekommen dafür aber viele kleine.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Oktober 2013)

c


----------



## Stolle12 (13. Oktober 2013)

Meins ist race blue und hat das gleiche Schadensbild. Der Lack ist zudem sehr kratzempfindlich (sicher ist matter Lack kratzempfindlicher als Glanzlack). die Kiste sieht mit 3600 km schon ziemlich ramponiert aus. Hab ein paar Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Speci mit Glanzlack, das war nach 4500 km noch wie neu.

Hatt im Sommer mal eine harte Kollision mit einem Ast unterm Tretlagergehäuse, so dass der Lack "großflächig" (5x5 mm) bis auf die Kohle abgeplatzt war.

Hatte dann in Sorge erst C angemailt, die wollten aber die Bude zugesandt haben. Das war mir mitten in der Saison zu heikel. Ich habe den Schaden dann von einem Freund reparieren lassen, der früher Surfboards selber gebaut hat und nun solche und Boote repariert.

Diese Reparatur hat gut gehalten. Habe heute, nachdem ich das Bike mal gewaschen habe nachgeschaut. Eingerissen ist nichts wieder. Dann wird wohl die Kohle unversehrt sein....

Wenn einer mal für sowas Hilfe braucht, PN.


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Oktober 2013)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Meins ist race blue und hat das gleiche Schadensbild. Der Lack ist zudem sehr kratzempfindlich (sicher ist matter Lack kratzempfindlicher als Glanzlack). die Kiste sieht mit 3600 km schon ziemlich ramponiert aus. Hab ein paar Bilder in mein Album hochgeladen.
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Speci mit Glanzlack, das war nach 4500 km noch wie neu.
> 
> Hatt im Sommer mal eine harte Kollision mit einem Ast unterm Tretlagergehäuse, so dass der Lack "großflächig" (5x5 mm) bis auf die Kohle abgeplatzt war.
> ...



Habe mir die Bilder angeschaut, sieht sehr änlich wie bei mir aus, nur nicht ganz so schlimm. Anscheinend ist der Lack wenigstens etwas solider. Toll ist das aber natürlich trotzdem nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

